# Restoring the size of the Pen Drive.



## Shubham160596 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have an Verbatim Store n Go 8Gb Pen Drive. After reading Digit's previous issue I tried to install Chromium OS on my PC with the Image on this Pen Drive. Later there were some issues in installing the OS, So I removed the Pen Drive. And after that my Computer asked me to format the Pen Drive and I did so, After that the capacity of the Pen Drive reduced to 0.99Gb. Please Help me in restoring the size of the Pen Drive.

My PC specs are as follows:-
Core i5 650 @ 3.2Ghz.
8Gb RAM.
Nvidia 9400GT 1Gb Graphics Card.

Please suggest ways to solve this problem.


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 12, 2011)

right click on the pen drive
select format
format it (filesystem fat32, allocation unit size 4096 bytes)
format it again (restore device defaults)
check if it works
if doesnt work, format it again with filesystem ntfs and allocation size 4096 bytes


----------



## Neuron (Jul 12, 2011)

90% chance is that you have a fake pendrive or it has run out its life.


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 12, 2011)

not necessary, when i use live linux usb creator to install arch from usb, the pen drive always reverts to showing its size as 900 mb, no matter what usb i use.

so i use the above steps to make it usable again.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 13, 2011)

Try this

USB Flash Drives: Best Portable USB Jump Drives / Small Thumb Drives (Devices) - Tiny Storage Drive


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 13, 2011)

another thing, if the problem persists, dont use window's in built format tool, use a 3rd party tool, like Usb Disk Storage Format Tool

or use this HDDGURU: HDD Capacity Restore Tool
Download HDD Capacity Restore 1.2 Free - A small tool that allows you to restore full factory capacity of any hard drive. - Softpedia


----------



## amirajdhawan (Jul 13, 2011)

The chrome os image makes a new position to store the os content, go to administrative tools from control panel. In that go to disk management, and in the pendrive column, delete all the partitions. You would then see 8 gb unused space, format the drive by right clicking and formatting. The space would be back.


----------



## Shubham160596 (Jul 16, 2011)

amirajdhawan said:


> The chrome os image makes a new position to store the os content, go to administrative tools from control panel. In that go to disk management, and in the pendrive column, delete all the partitions. You would then see 8 gb unused space, format the drive by right clicking and formatting. The space would be back.


Thanks Man!! that really wored............I am soooo happy!!!!!


----------



## Shubham160596 (Jul 16, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> right click on the pen drive
> select format
> format it (filesystem fat32, allocation unit size 4096 bytes)
> format it again (restore device defaults)
> ...


Thank you. Your help was also very valuable...........!!!!!


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 16, 2011)

no problem


----------

